# Show & Tell! Whip it out, let's see it!



## silversaddle1 (Dec 6, 2013)

So on this thread you can post pics of your best scrap BEFORE refining. It can be anything- ore, E-scrap, karat stuff. Let's see your stuff!

Be sure to tell about it as well.

I'll start.

115 pound pile of clean gold pins from high grade data center networking equipment.

Sorry to say I no longer have this pile. A guy from Texas bought it.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2013)

Fair play. I'm taking my camera to work tomorrow.

*laughs*

That is a pretty awesome pile of pins mate. You any idea how many "eBay bars" you could have made? :twisted:


----------



## Aristo (Dec 6, 2013)

Just for fun, no bragging.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 6, 2013)

Silversaddle I love the infrerence to Warhol in your picture I hope the buyer appreciated it or was it just the gold value he purchased.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2013)

The ceramics are impressive........ (hate you) :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## CBentre (Dec 6, 2013)

Aristo nicely done.....but your supposed to leave the game changers till the end. Sigh.....


----------



## CBentre (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry I had to remove my photos at my customers request.


----------



## resabed01 (Dec 6, 2013)

So, this is the thread where we show our junk??? :lol: 

This is what I'll be working on all winter.
The first is mixed PCBs, almost 6' high and the motherboard pile is 4' high.


----------



## Aristo (Dec 7, 2013)

CBentre said:


> Aristo nicely done.....but your supposed to leave the game changers till the end. Sigh.....



Thank you.
Game changers to follow....


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 7, 2013)

Silversaddle1 said 


> 115 pound pile of clean gold pins from high grade data center networking equipment



Yield? (/lb)
And i dont know if it violates any intranational law but what does this type of material(115lb)cost for tthe buyer 

Thanks steyr223 rob

I will 100% understand if you cant answer this.


----------



## rickbb (Dec 7, 2013)

Well if you think I'm going to post a pic of my little bitty pile of e-scrap after seeing those mountains of gold bearing scrap, you can forget it. :lol:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 7, 2013)

rickbb said:


> Well if you think I'm going to post a pic of my little bitty pile of e-scrap after seeing those mountains of gold bearing scrap, you can forget it. :lol:




Every mountain started out as a pile.

Don't be bashful, we want to see everyone's stash.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 7, 2013)

steyr223 said:


> Silversaddle1 said
> 
> 
> > 115 pound pile of clean gold pins from high grade data center networking equipment
> ...



As far as what the pins did yield, I have no clue.


----------



## pattt (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I wished I had taken a picture, I just milled 6000 lbs of stuff the last 2 days.I''l take one when I start my next batch monday :mrgreen: 
sorry, no, I am not allowed to take pictures , but can share this vid , you see some stock in it :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8fAsggH6Wc

Pat


----------



## CBentre (Dec 7, 2013)

silversaddle1 said:


> rickbb said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you think I'm going to post a pic of my little bitty pile of e-scrap after seeing those mountains of gold bearing scrap, you can forget it. :lol:
> ...



I second that motion, I started out with a screwdriver and a tower in my garage. With the help of a few great people and the vast knowledge here on the forum I was able to become a fully functional business in a very short amount of time. The only advice I can give is to stay dedicated and don't give up no matter what the odds are. It's not always pleasent and sometimes I'm putting in 130hrs a week but at the end of the day I can say I built this with my own two hands. Just keep pushing forward and the rest will become history.


----------



## ttutone1 (Dec 9, 2013)

This is awesome you guys! Thanks for posting this stuff.
Although now I'm jealous. :mrgreen:


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 9, 2013)

pattt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wished I had taken a picture, I just milled 6000 lbs of stuff the last 2 days.I''l take one when I start my next batch monday :mrgreen:
> sorry, no, I am not allowed to take pictures , but can share this vid , you see some stock in it :lol:
> ...



Hey pat awesome video
5 9,s wow i wonder what harold would say :shock: 


Steyr223 rob


----------



## nivrnb (Dec 10, 2013)

silversaddle1 said:


> steyr223 said:
> 
> 
> > Silversaddle1 said
> ...


 
This is a guess, on the high side of 6 grams per pound, I would say about 22 oz of gold.


----------



## glondor (Dec 11, 2013)

My guess would be 345 g total. Still a very nice pay day, if the price was right.... 8)


----------



## aurum999 (Dec 12, 2013)

Here are a few nice boards I had earlier this year. Had a total of about 200 lbs of boards, all with LOTS of RAM and gold cap ceramics. Came out of two large Silicon Graphics systems, each one the size of a very large fridge, each unit weighed around 1000 lbs.


----------



## Geo (Dec 12, 2013)

this is some tidbits ive done in the last year. the pins were over 6 pounds and there were 9 backplanes and 38 of the imagining graphics boards.


----------



## pcscrapper (Dec 16, 2013)

this is a dbl post, can't delete the other post. 

enjoy.. 

this is just a partial, 

should of sold when the gold was up.. but I'll just hold onto them, they may be worth a chip for a loaf of bread someday. 

How about who got the biggest pile of chips.. how about this.?


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 18, 2013)

There might be a gram or two of gold in that lot. :lol: 

Nicely done!


----------



## pcscrapper (Dec 19, 2013)

that picture was taken about seven months ago, just think of the size now..?


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 20, 2013)

I like your Crock Pot collection in the background of one picture. I'm doing the same. Any time I see one of those, a coffee carafe or a Corning Blue Cornflower dish at a yard sale I buy 'em all.


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 24, 2013)

Pt/Au5% crucibles


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 24, 2013)

Ooooohhhh!

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry I've hardly had time to move lately and I did promise some pics. 

Here's one just for fun, and Happy New Year guys.


----------



## pcscrapper (Dec 30, 2013)

here are a few... Any input on the octagon platters would be great and as far as the C cupe processors these are new in the tray and got 55 of them and wgih in at .23 oz Let me know what You folks thinks thanks. 


























Thanks for your input on these. and now here are the processors they weigh in at .23 oz a piece and I've 55 of them new in the tray no bent pins they are C Cube processors and just curious what they may be worth Thanks in advance.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 30, 2013)

pcscrapper said:


> here are a few... Any input on the octagon platters would be great and as far as the C cupe processors these are new in the tray and got 55 of them and wgih in at .23 oz Let me know what You folks thinks thanks.
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks for your input on these. and now here are the processors they weigh in at .23 oz a piece and I've 55 of them new in the tray no bent pins they are C Cube processors and just curious what they may be worth Thanks in advance.


Nice!

I would try to sell the CPU:s on ebay. I did a quick search but couldn't find any previous sale. My gut feeling is that you would get between $5 and $20 per CPU from collectors. I would put up an auction with a fixed high price and "Make an offer" option enabled.

Göran


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 31, 2013)

The C-Cube's are video processors. Not as collectible as CPU's but they
have an interesting look and new is a definite plus.


----------



## pcscrapper (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the kind reply, what about the octagon shaped boards, the chips in the middle that are all bunched up.. would love to know what these are there is no numbers on them. just blank but plenty of them, 

as far as the cpu, I was told I could get about an ounce of gold off these 55 processors any input.? 

again Thanks in advance


----------



## resabed01 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have no clue on the yield of those video processors but assuming they are about 0.2g each that would be 11g of gold for the lot.
I don't think 1 Toz would be a realistic estimate.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 2014)

Why would you assume they are 0.2G each? I'd probably go a lot lower and base my assumptions off less than 0.1g each until proven otherwise.

At least that way my sights wouldn't be unrealistically high at outset.


----------



## resabed01 (Jan 1, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Why would you assume they are 0.2G each? I'd probably go a lot lower and base my assumptions off less than 0.1g each until proven otherwise.
> 
> At least that way my sights wouldn't be unrealistically high at outset.



Only because they are gold capped on one side. For all I know they could be less.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Jan 8, 2014)

Some nice photo's everyone. I've got a couple of ordinary ones for some but new to me. Happy New Year everyone!






3000DP/1M/800
SL7PE Costa Rica


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 8, 2014)

And those are from Dell blades I would guess? 1855 I guess? 8) 8)

Or they could be supermicro?

Nope I'll correct myself again. I think they are from Intel servers.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I just scrapped some Redline firewalls that had those exact heatsinks in them. Same processors as well.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 8, 2014)

Good point. Probably OEM intel servers of some "brand."


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 2, 2014)

Are they not beautiful? Almost 14 kilograms.
...
and 2 days after...


----------



## necromancer (Mar 2, 2014)

patnor1011 said:


> Are they not beautiful? Almost 14 kilograms.
> ...
> and 2 days after...



hope you didn't eat all that mayonnaise >>


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 3, 2014)

This is the kind of stuff I pick up.
£770 at auction that is about 5.42 a.g. on 9ct.
Pitty I have to wast days' hanging around drafty ware houses drinking bad tea to get em.


----------

